# Indian Rice Fish (Oryzias dancena)



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Where can I buy these fish? I am looking for a easy and hardy top dwelling fish for my freshwater aquarium.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Ocean said:


> Where can I buy these fish? I am looking for a easy and hardy top dwelling fish for my freshwater aquarium.


Aquariums west had a whole tank full when I was there yesterday


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Otherwise you can check Fantasy Aquatics for Oryzias woworae – Daisy's Ricefish. They tend to keep some of a slightly different species.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I've found white mountain cloud minnows to be really hardy and top dwelling for me... no idea what rice fish are though


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. Where can I buy hatchetfish?


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Canadian Aquatic's had hatchets last time I was there, Rogers always has hatchets in stock, marbles and silvers were both in stock a week or so ago. King eds has them most of the time as well if you don't want to hit the bridge or drive to far.


----------

